

Why Should You Learn How to Code? - castig
http://blog.onemonthrails.com/why-should-you-learn-how-to-code/

======
NAFV_P
I was interested in his conclusion at the end, but unfortunately it was
incorrectly worded. It should have read: "Society is quickly dividing into 10
groups: 01: Those that know how to code - they can manipulate the very
structure of the world around them. 10: Those that don't. Their lives are
being designed and directed by those that do." That could be interpreted as
the people with power program. Barack Obama writes DEC-PDP-11 assembly. Angela
Merkel is a master LISP hacker. Vlad the Putin digs FORTRAN(66). David Cameron
is very fond of javascript. Mark Zuckerberg, wait up, what in hell's name does
he code in?

